# Bericht: Datenleck bei Kreditkarten-Dienstleister



## Newsfeed (13 Dezember 2008)

Der Landesbank Berlin sind detaillierte von Tausenden ihrer Kreditkartenkunden abhanden gekommen, berichtet die Frankfurter Rundschau.

Weiterlesen...


----------

